# New GrubHub "Missions" are Garbage



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I posted this in the "complaints" forum when I was frosted about this stupidity. Some of you never leave the Delivery forum (@Rickos69 ) so I am posting a link to it.

The Great Dumbing Down of GrubHub!!!

If you've seen it already then my apologies for the duplication.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And that is why I stopped GH and began DD on 01/22/22. 
Because I can turn on a dime. And in hindsight, I realize that it takes you a while to comprehend what is going on.
I should have let you in on it.
I'm sorry...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> And that is why I stopped GH and began DD on 01/22/22.
> Because I can turn on a dime. And in hindsight, I realize that it takes you a while to comprehend what is going on.
> I should have let you in on it.
> I'm sorry...


 I think I told you I went back to DD being primary in January. I know, as you keep getting older the mind can't retain information anymore!

What's new is these stupid Missions. GH must be trying to become the Lyft of the Food Delivery market!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I work Hub and Dash and do not care about the promotions they offer because they are crap on Hub and Uber!

I did the one hundred dollar one for Uber and it took me a week because I refused so many cheap orders from Uber!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You see what all your *****ing did?
They listened!
Hey @Seamus ya think we should try em out?
Of course, I don't multi like you.
Maybe I'll turn them on tonight just to see what they are offering me.

​
​
​

Get more for your mileage​

Grubhub delivery partners like you are the driving force of Grubhub and we continue to be committed to ensuring our drivers feel supported.
Due to increased gas prices in your market, we are offering a series of ways to lessen the impact to your wallet:​


Increased per mile distance pay for all delivery partners, nationwide starting March 9th. Pay adjustments will be consistent with average per-mile cost increases for gas in your region.
Extra earning opportunities through in-app Missions that can help boost pay.
Discounted gas through our partnership with GasBuddy with savings starting at 25 cents per gallon.
Additional pay based on the estimated total miles driven, as reported in the app, for each calendar week ending on Sunday. The total extra amount paid out for mileage increases with total weekly mileage. This ensures delivery partners that drive farther see a larger earnings adjustment.
The calculation for this week’s adjusted earnings will be applied to deliveries beginning Monday, March 7th. All adjusted earnings will be reflected in your pay statement by the following Tuesday, beginning Tuesday, March 15th.


We will continue to monitor the situation and inform you of any future changes or ongoing adjustments. Thank you for your continued partnership with Grubhub!​


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You see what all your *****ing did?
> They listened!
> Hey @Seamus ya think we should try em out?
> Of course, I don't multi like you.
> ...


They all talk a good game. I already see the "Missions" are a joke. The rest of it we'll see. I personally am not going to rely on "back end" adjustments to influence my strategy. When others get those "back end" adjustments maybe they can post them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So these back end adjustments will adjust your back end?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> You see what all your *****ing did?
> They listened!
> Hey @Seamus ya think we should try em out?
> Of course, I don't multi like you.
> ...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


It's still poop. 💩


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> You see what all your *****ing did?
> They listened!
> Hey @Seamus ya think we should try em out?
> Of course, I don't multi like you.
> ...


I tried them last night. Same BS offerings. Long miles to nowhere, basically around $1/mile. So I should wait until the week is over and see if I made a few cents more? Hello, Grubhub! DD is still ok in my market.


----------

